

Black? White? Asian? More Young Americans Choose All of the Above - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/30/us/30mixed.html

======
drallison
<http://yarchive.net/risks/mongrel.html> for another take on self-
identification.

------
flipside
Hapa Pride! (Hawaiian term for multi-racial)

